# Deer Flies



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

The deer flies are horrible this year. As soon as you step outside they are attacking you and they take nice big chunks out.
Last night Dallas got bit on his eyelid and it was red and swollen. They also like to attack Tynans ears a lot. 

Is there anything that can be done to prevent these annoying bugs from biting the dogs? or is there anything I can do to bring the swelling and redness down?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've had good results with horse fly spray called Natures defense, I spray Uno down before we go on hikes, it helps to keep those pesky bugs away. I got it at a local feed store. 
Farnam - Your partner in horse care


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I plan on using "fly predators" once we have our own place! As I will have LOTS of animals!LOL

This product is "AMAZING", according to all of my friends with animals!! Even those with 10+ horses, and more smaller animals have pretty much NO flies!:wink:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I looked at Fly Predators last Spring & will now order. The lady that owns the feed & seed store has 4 horses & says that she hasn't had flies sine using the redators. The/it is not expensive either. We don't have THAT many but I truly despise Flies! I don't like spraying so walk around armed with a fly swatter. A few will zoom in whenever I open the door for the dogs- or whenever Apollo opens it for himself. KO refuses to risk his tail by opening a door <lol>


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

tyti said:


> The deer flies are horrible this year. As soon as you step outside they are attacking you and they take nice big chunks out.
> Last night Dallas got bit on his eyelid and it was red and swollen. They also like to attack Tynans ears a lot.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to prevent these annoying bugs from biting the dogs? or is there anything I can do to bring the swelling and redness down?


I'm going to quote someone from another forum. This person lives in Maine and has first hand, extensive knowledge of deer flies. He has a solution and you don't have to put harmful chemicals on you or your dog:

"_Deer flies can be trapped/killed relatively easy and cheaply, although you will look kind of silly doing it.....

Check your local garden center for a product called tangletrap, made by the tanglefoot company. Its basically a clear, very very sticky substance. I got a container last year and still have more than half left....You coat either a blue 16oz plastic beer cup, or some sort of bright blue object. Then "troll" your yard, like you were fishing.... There is even people that have painted larger objects that blue color, then mounted them on the front of their lawn tractors. Something about the blue color attracts the deer flies, they will land on the object before they land on your neck, then once they land they cant fly away.

The other thing with the deer flies is they only see horizontal movement.... they wait for a person or animal to walk by, then they ambush. So these blue traps will only work when u are walking around or mowing, biking, whatever. People have even mounted them on the top of cheap dollar store hats._"

He found this on Google so apparently it's a popular way of dealing with them. 

I shouldn't say this and jinx myself but we had deer flies in the Glades and we have deer flies here in Maine...while everyone around me got bit, I never got bit. Not a single time. I got the mosquitoes but never a deer fly. Maybe they don't like my lotion or shampoo/conditioner. Or the laundry soap I use....there's not really any other reason they don't attack me. So use Gain, Suave, and Herbal Essence.


----------

